# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  Venox = Ventrix απο εδώ και πέρα!

## Venox

Μέσα σε μια κρίση πανικού θυμήθηκα τον κωδικό του κανονικού μου nick "Ventrix" και από εδώ και πέρα θα χρησιμοποιώ αυτό!

----------

